# معامل صناعة الاوكسجين السائل



## بشير الهيتي (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ارجو ممن تتوفر لديه معلومات عن معامل صناعة الاوكسجين المسال او مواقع الشركات المصنعة لهذه المعامل اعلامي بها مع التقدير المهندس بشير الهيتي العراق:18:


----------



## السندباد العراقي (26 مايو 2008)

كم الطاقه الانتاجيه المطلوبه ؟
كم نقاوه الاوكسجين
الاستعمال ؟


----------



## faiz alrawy (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يرجى تزويدي بتفاصيل عن معامل الاوكسجين المسال الصناعي مع الشكر والتقدير


----------

